# Halloween Horror Fests



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

When do you guys start viewing Horror films in direct correlation with the holidays? We start Oct.1 and try to view a flick per day. So far we have knocked out *Tales From the Crypt: The Demon Knight* and *A Nightmare on Elm Street.* Don't really know what's on the agenda for today, but I'm sure something will crawl from the slime to grace us with its presence. just wondering what you guys have on tap for the cinematic side of the holiday. It will close out at the end of the month for us with the Universal Monsters. Can't beat that for ending Halloween on the perfect note. :jol:


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Horror movies are one of a haunter's best research materials, so I watch them whenever they are on. AMC has Fear Fridays, but they always seem to play the same movies over and over. 
I pesonally think "Evil Dead 2" is one of the scariest/funniest movies ever made... "Hey! I'll swallow your soul! I'll swallow your soul!"


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I watched Bride of Frankenstein, Dracula's Daughter and Son of Dracula over the weekend.


Whose idea was it to cast Lon Chaney Jr. as Dracula? :xbones:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You watched Dracula's Daughter? I'm so sorry you had to experience that. 

I'm going to be watching the Hammer classic "Taste the Blood of Dracula" tomorrow night (for the second try). I had it once before, but the Netflix disc was damaged and I was only able to watch about 10 minutes of it.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

We started around the first of the month, too, and have been focusing mainly on movies we haven't seen in a long time, like Hocus Pocus, Event Horizon, and the long-lost werewolf movie I had vague recollections of watching during my childhood: My Mom's a Werewolf.

I cannot recommend that last movie, but it was great for nostalgia value. Plus, I can watch Nightmare on Elm Street again without wracking my brain to figure out where I've seen the guy who plays the main character's father! I haven't decided yet whether that's worth the five dollars we paid for the DVD.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> When do you guys start viewing Horror films in direct correlation with the holidays?


I start November 1st and usually wrap up on October 31st.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> You watched Dracula's Daughter? I'm so sorry you had to experience that.


That's too damn funny, but I know exactly what you mean. It's too bad someone doesn't remake this and decide to throw in more of the lesbian OVERTONES instead of UNDERTONES. As it is, it's a snoozefest.

I haven't been on the ball with it the past week because my old DVD player went on the fritz and I had to get a new one. Started back up again last night with *The Craft.* Now there's a film that is entertaining and might have been even more so with lesbian OVERTONES. :googly:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey, it's part of the Legacy collection package. I have to watch it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, for the same reason so did I... that's how I know to offer up my condolences.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

It's still better than say, House of Frankenstein. :googly:


----------

